# looking for photographers in europe to help with exhitition



## roberto163 (Dec 9, 2003)

Hello,

I&#8217;m a belgian boy and worked last year as a volunteer in France.
The whole experience got me motivated to do a future capital project 
And here we are...
And that&#8217;s where you come in...
For my Future Capital project I&#8217;m looking for photographers that are willing to take some pictures for me.....
Maybe it&#8217;s better to give some more information about my future capital project:  
I'm doing a photo exposition with photos taken by 25 European people, who represent the 25 countries that will be soon in the European Union...
Inspired by the photo's and some research about the different countries i'll make for each country a graphic poster...
The photo's together with the posters ( 25 ) will be exposed in several places here in Belgium:
Some artistic centres, a college, 5 youth bars, a library, a centre for children with difficulties...there are more and more people getting interested to have the exposition...So i think it will get bigger and the exposition will be seen by a lot of people.
But that's not all, each time with the opening of the exposition, workshops and info sessions will take place around EVS and Europe given by my sending organisation. In order to promote EVS and create some more &#8220;Europe awareness&#8221; 

So now i'm looking for people who are motivated to take some pictures for my exhibition and are interested to represent their country in my project...
I'm looking for people who are into photography...who have already some experience, let's say: who knows how to take a picture :  ) and especially a good one...

Theme 

They will have to take pictures about the following theme: "youth culture" and specific in their country or region......what do youngsters do to amuse themselves?, what is a typical activity for the youth in your country? what is an unique activity of the youngsters?, what is their culture?...
It's a general theme, so it's up to the photographer to think about what to shoot...the photographer gets carte blanche, artistical freedom,... :  )
He/She can do whatever he wants...as long it involves young people and their culture...
The purpose of the exhibition is to show the differences and the similarities between the youngsters in Europe and to start from the exhibition to talk about Europe with other young people and children.

What you have to do ?

So I expect the participant to sent me 10/15 good pics in black and white or color...together with the negatives to my home adress:

Broekhoven Stijn
Voortstraat 70
3550 Heusden-Zolder
België

Of course, i&#8217;ll sent you back the negatives after i&#8217;ve made my choice and got the pictures developed at the good size.

Costs

I can give each participant 32 euro's: for the film, the development of the pictures and to sent the negatives and the pictures to me...I know it&#8217;s not much...
The participant will also receive a catalogue about the exhibition as a souvenir for taking part in my project...

Participating countries

Austria		Germany	Portugal		Cyprus			Lithuania	
Belgium	Greece		Spain			Czech Republic	Malta
Denmark	Ireland		Sweden		Estonia		Poland
Finland	Italy		Netherlands		Hungary		Slovakia
France		Luxembourg	United Kingdom	Latvia			Slovenia


So if you are interested in taking part in my project or you  know somebody who could be interested to participate, ask them, it will mean a lot to me. Please forward this email to all the people you think might interested

With all questions...

broekhovenstijn@hotmail.com

thank you

stijn


----------



## Darfion (Dec 17, 2003)

is it just me or do we seem to becoming an advertising forum?  :roll: 
&lt;/spam>


----------



## ramjamband (Dec 17, 2003)

Oooooh Darren.


----------



## jack (Feb 3, 2004)

i have communicated with Stijn regarding this idea.
it seems essentially, a non-profit ($) initiative. 
personally, i didnt view this post as spam. i feel, any
project which broadens awareness / appreciation between 
nations states and gives a wider insight into common-aspirations
of youth and diversity of cultures is a positive thing. 

if Stijn reaps kudos from facilitating this project, i feel
it's deserved.


  cheers..//jack


----------

